# **NEED OCEANWALK 1brDelux JULY 21-24 or 28



## TIMESHARE-HO (Jul 15, 2013)

**NEED OCEANWALK ONLY PLEASE** 
1-2 BR delux (CPL 1CHILD) NO SUITE!

JULY 21-24 ( I HV 7/24-27) 1BR DELUX OR
JULY 21-27/28 6-7NITES..

PLS CALL 904-403-7019


----------

